# Campaign to force Uber to add tipping ?



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Ok ,,,,, 
Enough is Enough !!!!! 

I just decided to take this serious matter to the next level 

Uber has to add tipping option to the app and all of us very sure it will make a huge difference in our earning ....

I have learned by the hard way that life is THUG ... And you have to gain your right because nobody will hand it over to you 

We need to be United to get our right.

I will start my compaign by encouraging all Uber driver to be offline for couple of hours in certain time and date ... I don't know how many person will join this campaign but as many as participate we will gain a huge pressure on Uber to listen to our voice 
Hundreds or thousands of Email will make no difference but once we announce such a campaign I believe our voice will be heard 

This need to be repeated until our voice get heard ... Once this compaign reach the news I'm sure Uber will act immediately...

Who agree or disagree ? And would you participate is such a thing ? Please share


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Ok ,,,,,
> Enough is Enough !!!!!
> 
> I just decided to take this serious matter to the next level
> ...


^^^
I've been saying that for 10 months now and I'm not even an Uber driver... I drive livery. lol


----------



## VaderAZ (Jul 20, 2015)

I was just getting ready to join Uber as a driver, but if they don't have tipping on the app that would take away a HUGE incentive. I think i'll go with Lyft instead. Any opinions on Lyft vs Uber from a driver point of view?


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Most of the driver do both at the same time
In my opinion Lyft is more earning but the problem less business 
If you do both you can get the benefit of Lyft by picking up early from most of the airports ( I'm talking about Dallas ) 
In the slow times you will need both open to be busy
In the weekend Uber will make you busy enough


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I picked up a lady with over 300 Uber rides and most of those were back East with Uber Taxi. She was trying to tell me about tipping included and I interrupted her pretty quickly by stating Uber has never included a tip and they got sued over it. She then try to say that in her area it is and it must not be in my LA/OC area. I stressed again that it is all over and the only Uber that has it included is for Uber Taxi and each individual must put a percentage for it. I told her that they want it to be cashless but could add the feature on the app so it was an excuse. I told her Uber has put that in so many riders heads that I only receive tips from 5% of my rides. I got her to her destination and she left, no tip. She either didnt believe me or doesn't believe in tips. I am sick of these type of PAX but more pissed at UBER for stating this bullshit. I will be soon putting the tipping policy, how we rate riders, etc. on a laminated sheet and put it in the backseat pocket for all PAX to read and know how it is with Uber. I won't be negative and actually will be some good info on how they can improve their rating (from an article not from me so they won't fee insulted) and such and hopefully my ratings won't take a big ding and I will get some more tips.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I picked up a lady with over 300 Uber rides and most of those were back East with Uber Taxi. She was trying to tell me about tipping included and I interrupted her pretty quickly by stating Uber has never included a tip and they got sued over it. She then try to say that in her area it is and it must not be in my LA/OC area. I stressed again that it is all over and the only Uber that has it included is for Uber Taxi and each individual must put a percentage for it. I told her that they want it to be cashless but could add the feature on the app so it was an excuse. I told her Uber has put that in so many riders heads that I only receive tips from 5% of my rides. I got her to her destination and she left, no tip. She either didnt believe me or doesn't believe in tips. I am sick of these type of PAX but more pissed at UBER for stating this bullshit. I will be soon putting the tipping policy, how we rate riders, etc. on a laminated sheet and put it in the backseat pocket for all PAX to read and know how it is with Uber. I won't be negative and actually will be some good info on how they can improve their rating (from an article not from me so they won't fee insulted) and such and hopefully my ratings won't take a big ding and I will get some more tips.


you just gave me an idea..


----------



## LLYONS92 (May 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I picked up a lady with over 300 Uber rides and most of those were back East with Uber Taxi. She was trying to tell me about tipping included and I interrupted her pretty quickly by stating Uber has never included a tip and they got sued over it. She then try to say that in her area it is and it must not be in my LA/OC area. I stressed again that it is all over and the only Uber that has it included is for Uber Taxi and each individual must put a percentage for it. I told her that they want it to be cashless but could add the feature on the app so it was an excuse. I told her Uber has put that in so many riders heads that I only receive tips from 5% of my rides. I got her to her destination and she left, no tip. She either didnt believe me or doesn't believe in tips. I am sick of these type of PAX but more pissed at UBER for stating this bullshit. I will be soon putting the tipping policy, how we rate riders, etc. on a laminated sheet and put it in the backseat pocket for all PAX to read and know how it is with Uber. I won't be negative and actually will be some good info on how they can improve their rating (from an article not from me so they won't fee insulted) and such and hopefully my ratings won't take a big ding and I will get some more tips.


can you show us what it will say when you have it all finished?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LLYONS92 said:


> can you show us what it will say when you have it all finished?


Yes I will but have not made it yet. I will share on one condition, you spell your city location correctly.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

^spanish for "whale's vagina"


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I've been saying that for 10 months now and I'm not even an Uber driver... I drive livery. lol


You are too funny man!! I am also livery. And the idea won't work because too many wanna be taxi drivers


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You are too funny man!! I am also livery. And the idea won't work because too many wanna be taxi drivers


^^^
Yeh... I try to be funny and just give some advice from time to time that I have accumulated over years of driving, both as an employee and owner-operator. 
Even here in Vegas the cab drivers have a union, although how effective it is is anybody's guess.

Call me a bit dumb, but I really can't fathom somebody using private transportation of any kind and getting out of the car and not tipping. SMH

Gotta tell you this.
This Summer I must have had more first time livery passengers than in all years combined... people who have never been drivin in a "chauffeured'' vehicle or maybe just had a couple of cab rides under their belts in their lifetimes. 
One couple with a small daughter sticks out in my mind in particular. 
The husband asked if since they were paying for the hour, could they have an hour ride up the Strip, and I said, "Sure". 
Had them lower the windows for the music from the fountains at Bellagio. (Sinatra this time) 
Took them all the way up to Downtown and back, and when we finally got to Treasure Island, pulled up into the portico and unloaded luggage, he hands me a five and asked "Is that enough?". 
That really tugged at my heart, and I said "You're fine" and for them to enjoy their stay and that Treasure Island has some more kid friendly activities and finally, that I really enjoyed having them in the car.

You really gotta like some people that some other class of driver would call "hicks" or "rubes", but they were really nice people.... plaid shorts and all. 
And they were really nice people... and the ride came to 1 hr and 5 minutes. 
If they never come back to Vegas, I hope that they remember me.


----------

